# VinylExpress R Series Value Cutter



## MrMcStewey (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello all,
I need some advice from people who know what they are talking about!

I am running on a budget of about $300 and cruising through E-Bay to see what I can get for a Vinyl Cutter. Based on what people have advised on other threads, I have looked for a cutter that has decent size, software, and support. 

I have come across VinylExpress R Series Value Cutter 31". Has anyone used this plotter yet and could you please advise me on the pros and cons? The final verdict to, would you buy or not, and why? I am new to making shirts / signs / decals so any advise is appreciated. 

Thanks,

McStewey

BTW. If not this one.. what is recommended for this price range and where? I need to get something ordered soon.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Decent basic unit for the money. Decent support as well- I think from the SignWarehouse fellas. Good low priced unit to get you started, but if you go in to this full time to make a living- get yourself a Roland or GraphTec as son as you can afford to.


----------



## rayas55 (Nov 1, 2009)

MrMcStewey said:


> Hello all,
> I need some advice from people who know what they are talking about!
> 
> I am running on a budget of about $300 and cruising through E-Bay to see what I can get for a Vinyl Cutter. Based on what people have advised on other threads, I have looked for a cutter that has decent size, software, and support.
> ...



Hello McStewey,

I know this is an old thread, but i was just wondering if you did purchase this cutter and if you did, what are your thoughts on it? I am also looking at eBay and saw this same cutter and are wondering how good of a machine this is...
Thank you!


----------



## MrMcStewey (Oct 24, 2010)

rayas55 said:


> Hello McStewey,
> 
> I know this is an old thread, but i was just wondering if you did purchase this cutter and if you did, what are your thoughts on it? I am also looking at eBay and saw this same cutter and are wondering how good of a machine this is...
> Thank you!


I ended up going with a US Cutter LP Contour. Honestly you are rarely going to go beyond a 24 in cut and I am finding I probably wouldn't go the contour route again unless I went large. 

This unit is basically the same series as a P-Cut but with a laser and contour capabilities. For an entry machine, its A+. I can eek out a lot of detail. You add a cleancut blade to it and learn to slow down your cutter and get your blade depth set, you can cut real good detail. 

If you are going to do a lot of heat transfer contour, you might want to get a contour machine, but in reality, this is a good machine.

One thing to note, when you buy on e-bay, you usually get like a 30 day warranty, from the site itself, you can get a 90 day and possibly some added perks. A lesson I learned a bit after the fact.

Next step up if you are able to spend would be on a Roland or Graphtec. If you get one of those, you wont need anything else. They are pretty equal from what I have learned after massive amounts of reading. 

Hope this helps. If you need more detail, PM me your email addy and I can get you more information. There are millions of options it seems and hopefully I can expedite your learning curve. I spent weeks looking into this stuff and its hard to know what you are looking for if you are new into this.

Good luck - McStewey


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

rayas55 said:


> Hello McStewey,
> 
> I know this is an old thread, but i was just wondering if you did purchase this cutter and if you did, what are your thoughts on it? I am also looking at eBay and saw this same cutter and are wondering how good of a machine this is...
> Thank you!


I actually purchased the VinylExpress R31 cutter from SignWarehouse through eBay. The quality of the motor is not great. I thought all stepper motors were like that but after seeing some better quality stepper motor cutters, I realize that it was just the motor in that cutter.

I would suggest that you save up another hundred dollars or so and get a better quality cutter.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

its a good cutter but spend the money for an expert 24. i have a cutter now that doesnt do media sensing and i really wish i had the money to spend the extra to get the 24. 



rayas55 said:


> Hello McStewey,
> 
> I know this is an old thread, but i was just wondering if you did purchase this cutter and if you did, what are your thoughts on it? I am also looking at eBay and saw this same cutter and are wondering how good of a machine this is...
> Thank you!


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

You get what you pay for!!!
I had Master, US cutter (still have for back up), VE Panter
Got rid of the cheap ones as soon as I made some good money and bought a Roland (What a difference in cut and sound) Still have the Roland gx24 and now got a Versacamm and looking to get a Mimaki for Mobile
But like I said you get what you pay for! You might have problems along the way Like not cutting deep enough, not making a full circle cut, jagged edges But you will make the money if you price it Right But just remember to upgrade yourself when you have the chance


----------



## floridabruce (Nov 14, 2010)

I own one. It's all I have and have ever had. I have cut tons of vinyl. Made tons of signs and tons of shirts. I opened the box 1 year ago and began cutting right away. It has never failed me. Tomorrow I am cutting vinyl for sixteen 18" x 24" corroplast signs. No complaints. No problems.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

wow 16 coro signs
anything over 10 for me I screen print Way more profit and ALOT less time I also give them double side for free
If you dont mind me asking what are you charging?
Where in FL are you located?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

Im not saying its bad. Im saying i had a cutter with media sensing and now i dont, i wish i had one with it again so i didnt have to worry about setting vinyl size LOL 



floridabruce said:


> I own one. It's all I have and have ever had. I have cut tons of vinyl. Made tons of signs and tons of shirts. I opened the box 1 year ago and began cutting right away. It has never failed me. Tomorrow I am cutting vinyl for sixteen 18" x 24" corroplast signs. No complaints. No problems.


----------



## Beo27 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not familiar with vinyl cutters and I don't have alot of money and I was looking at the r series also I think I will try it out. Anyone bought a heat press 15x15 from eBay?. Like I said I don't have a lot of money gotta start somelwhere.


----------



## floridabruce (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep. I bought my heat press on ebay. 1 year and going strong.... Have had a Hix presto 15 and thgere is no difference. It's identical - except it's not blue.


----------



## floridabruce (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi. I charge $15 each up to 20. And I do them all the time for that price. Everyone that screen prints them around here for $3.99 each makes you buy 100 minimum.


----------



## Beo27 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm new at this so please cut me some slack. Here is my question. Can the vinylexpress r series cut vinyl for clothing and other things other than signs. I keep hearing its works great with making signs. What about clothing too. And what kind of vinyl I use for clothing to work with my heat press.

Please forgive me if this is a stupid question


----------



## floridabruce (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep. it cuts siser easy weed and digi-cut beautifully. Have decorated many a garment.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

it should be able to cut most if not all vinyl only issue you may have is twill with the stepper motor. most people say you need a servo for that. 

vinyl is relatively thin you should be able to cut it just fine

these guys sell a tool for you to be able to contour cut

Signmax.us sign making resources for sign makers

oh and its the rseries are nothing more the oem'd redsail cutters which signmax distributes in the us and canada



Beo27 said:


> I'm new at this so please cut me some slack. Here is my question. Can the vinylexpress r series cut vinyl for clothing and other things other than signs. I keep hearing its works great with making signs. What about clothing too. And what kind of vinyl I use for clothing to work with my heat press.
> 
> Please forgive me if this is a stupid question


----------



## Beo27 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for answering my question.


----------

